# Looking for cover art ideas?



## DannMcGrew (Dec 12, 2019)

These public domain pictures of/inspired by the aurora borealis are awesome.









						“Firelight Flickering on the Ceiling of the World”: The Aurora Borealis in Art
					

Images of the Aurora Borealis through the history of art.




					publicdomainreview.org


----------

